# Import script settings



## ltgilmore (Aug 10, 2020)

Is there a way to import script settings automatically? By that I mean setting the Python install path, and loading scripts. I know OBS can be started from CLI with --profile "name", but the script settings don't appear to be saved in the profile configuration, so is there anyway to load them automatically if OBS were to get deleted and reinstalled?


----------



## upgradeQ (Aug 13, 2020)

ltgilmore said:


> Is there a way to import script settings automatically? By that I mean setting the Python install path, and loading scripts. I know OBS can be started from CLI with --profile "name", but the script settings don't appear to be saved in the profile configuration, so is there anyway to load them automatically if OBS were to get deleted and reinstalled?



The path to python is saved in global.ini

Python & Lua settings for scripts is saved in scene collections , check >File>Show settings folder,  /basic/scenes , your_current_scene_collection.json

If you want to automatically load settings read docs - https://obsproject.com/docs/reference-settings.html


----------

